# Very proud Mommy! Share your proud Mommy and Daddy stories :)



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi,
I just wanted to share with everyone that my son (1st grade) is the Star Student at his school. He's been struggling with reading, however his grades have been straight As'. He was recognized for all his hard work. He got to put a presentation together about himself, and wrote a poem. His school posted it, and I'm so proud of him. If you like to see it, click on the link below:
http://livelesson.connectionsacademy.com/p51396096/

Thanks,
Brittay


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Awww, how cute!!! Brave kid to lay on a bed of nails  WTG Elijah!!!*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations to Elijah (and to his Mommy)!  Great job!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Awww, how cute!!! Brave kid to lay on a bed of nails  WTG Elijah!!!*


Yes, at the Science Museum near our home they had the bed of nails. He has to lay flat on plexi glass and the nails slowly raise up. Its cool, I was afraid for him to do it. He was determined to try it though


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Good for him. I am so happy to hear this. I'm traveling and can't seem to load the page, but will try again tomorrow when I get home. Give him a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Yes, at the Science Museum near our home they had the bed of nails.


Not sure where in CA you are... that wouldn't be the Exploratorium, would it?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Yes, at the Science Museum near our home they had the bed of nails. He has to lay flat on plexi glass and the nails slowly raise up. Its cool, I was afraid for him to do it. He was determined to try it though


*How did he like it? That is pretty darn cool )*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *How did he like it? That is pretty darn cool )*


He loved it, he had to give this presentation in front of his peers (80 1st graders) and all the kids call him "Cool Elijah" now....LOL!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> He loved it, he had to give this presentation in front of his peers (80 1st graders) and all the kids call him "Cool Elijah" now....LOL!


*If that is not a self esteem booster, I don't know what is! *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Not sure where in CA you are... that wouldn't be the Exploratorium, would it?


It is the Science Discovery Museum in CA....I can't remember what city its in...like 30 mins from me.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> It is the Science Discovery Museum in CA....I can't remember what city its in...like 30 mins from me.


if you're in SF sometime, check out the Exploratorium... well worth a visit for kids and adults!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

It sounds awesome, I will check it out.  My son loves everything dealing with science


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Hi,
> I just wanted to share with everyone that my son (1st grade) is the Star Student at his school. He's been struggling with reading, however his grades have been straight As'. He was recognized for all his hard work. He got to put a presentation together about himself, and wrote a poem. His school posted it, and I'm so proud of him. If you like to see it, click on the link below:
> http://livelesson.connectionsacademy.com/p51396096/
> 
> ...


How cute! It took a while to load on my laptop, but well worth the wait! Congrats, Elijah!


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats. Way to go.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations, Elijah


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Since this is the proud mommy thread, I can crow a bit. My daughter (a jr. in HS) just received a $500 scholarship to a two week summer art institute this summer. It actually covers 25% of the cost, so she is quite excited. We are too. Go Hannah!

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was finally able to view Elijah's project. So adorable.











Leslie said:


> Since this is the proud mommy thread, I can crow a bit. My daughter (a jr. in HS) just received a $500 scholarship to a two week summer art institute this summer. It actually covers 25% of the cost, so she is quite excited. We are too. Go Hannah!
> 
> L


Congrats to Hannah. What a wonderful achievement.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Since this is the proud mommy thread, I can crow a bit. My daughter (a jr. in HS) just received a $500 scholarship to a two week summer art institute this summer. It actually covers 25% of the cost, so she is quite excited. We are too. Go Hannah!
> 
> L


Congrats  That's awesome.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone   I'm so happy for him


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sure you feel very proud. It's a good lesson for him to know that hard work pays off.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats to both moms & the wonderful kids.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Neat -- congrats to all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Neversleeps!  Very cool.  And congrats to Hannah, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats Neversleeps
and
Leslie

you ladies have some pretty awesome children!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Since this is the proud mommy thread, I can crow a bit. My daughter (a jr. in HS) just received a $500 scholarship to a two week summer art institute this summer. It actually covers 25% of the cost, so she is quite excited. We are too. Go Hannah!
> 
> L


Yes you can (crow a bit). That is great for your daughter, it should be a very good experience for her.

My son got a scholarship last year to "Materials Camp" at the Missouri University of Science and Technology (he was a jr in HS at the time also). He absolutely loved the hands on experience he got there. It was really good for him to get the exposure and learn about the field. It is hard enough for kids that age to figure out what in the heck they're going to do for a living or even what the heck field to study in college. It helped with his decision.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone, and it's nice to see all the wonderful things kids do.  I like the idea of having a proud mommy and daddy thread.  If you have something to share, don't hesitate to share!    Every parent should share, it should be a proud mommy and daddy thread   Okay, I changed the name to make it official


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh good, a proud dad thread.  

Said son above got notified a week or so ago that he is receiving one of 200 Montana University Scholarships given statewide for next year.  Tuition waived for 8 semesters.  I don't know who is happier, him or my bank account.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Forster said:


> Oh good, a proud dad thread.
> 
> Said son above got notified a week or so ago that he is receiving one of 200 Montana University Scholarships given statewide for next year. Tuition waived for 8 semesters. I don't know who is happier, him or my bank account.
> 
> That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmmm did the title change...or did I do something wrong?

Yay it worked, I just had to modify my first reply


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Forster said:


> Oh good, a proud dad thread.
> 
> Said son above got notified a week or so ago that he is receiving one of 200 Montana University Scholarships given statewide for next year. Tuition waived for 8 semesters. I don't know who is happier, him or my bank account.


AWESOME


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Forster said:


> Oh good, a proud dad thread.
> 
> Said son above got notified a week or so ago that he is receiving one of 200 Montana University Scholarships given statewide for next year. Tuition waived for 8 semesters. I don't know who is happier, him or my bank account.


That's wonderful. Congratulations! Tuition waived for 8 semesters? Sounds like 4 years of college to me. Fantastic. I'd be rolling in the aisles...

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm...the thread name is back to the original name.  Or maybe its not....why does it only show the right title sometimes?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Our almost 3 year old was eating some of those new Wheat Thin Artisan crackers (which are really good BTW) and I asked him what shape it was. He looks at it and says "hexagon". Dad and I are still in shock about that.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Our almost 3 year old was eating some of those new Wheat Thin Artisan crackers (which are really good BTW) and I asked him what shape it was. He looks at it and says "hexagon". Dad and I are still in shock about that.


Wow, most 2nd graders don't even know what a hexagon is.  He is very smart


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Can I revive this one even if it's not really about "proud" but just funny?

DD came home from kindergarten today with a piece of paper that the kids had been given to fill out for Mothers' Day. There are pre-printed sentences which she was supposed to complete. Insight into the mind of a six-year-old...

Regular type is the pre-printed stuff, bold is what she wrote, spelling unchanged. My comments in italics.

My mother is *38 or 37* years old. _What's a decade or so..._
My mother is *7 *feet tall. _Yikes, I must seem scary. I'm 5' 6 1/4"._
My mother weighs *60* pounds. _Not in the last forty years or so..._
My mother's hair color is *blonde.* _Well, mostly. Only my hairdresser knows for sure._
My mother's eye color is *blue.* _OK, but so is everyone else's in the family._
My mother's favorite TV show is: *The horse show that was a few weeks ago.* _I had to ask about that. Turns out she meant the Derby. It was the first time I had had the TV on in months._
My mother's favorite song is: *Baa Baa Black Sheep* _ I hate that song._
For fun, my mother likes to: *Play with me.* _No argument there._
My mother likes to wear: *Her work clothes.* _Um. Well. Not exactly, kiddo. _ 
My mother likes to cook: *Chikin soup.* _You mean you like to eat it._
My mother likes to eat: *Food that she likes when Daddy and I make it.* _Well, duh..._
I really love it when my mother: *Sings or hums.* _Eventually she'll catch on that she's the only one who feels that way._

(And then she was supposed to draw a picture of me, which I'll spare you.)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Can I revive this one even if it's not really about "proud" but just funny?
> 
> DD came home from kindergarten today with a piece of paper that the kids had been given to fill out for Mothers' Day. There are pre-printed sentences which she was supposed to complete. Insight into the mind of a six-year-old...
> 
> ...


How cute!!!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

These are great stories. Ok, here is mine.

I have a beautiful blond-haired, blue-eyed 21 year-old daughter named Heidi (what else?). Anyway, she will be graduating from college on Sunday. She told me that is my Mother's Day gift.

Just before she turned 2, we were at a restuarant with my parents and I was asking Heidi some questions that they had been working on at preschool. My parents were amazed that this tiny little blond in a high chair could answer the following questions. We even had other customers commenting on it.

1. Who is the President? Her response - George Bush (this was 1989).
2. Who is the Vice President? Her response - Ann Wail (She couldn't pronounce Dan Quail)
3. Who made the first flag? Her response - Betsy Ross

I then went on the ask her about the job of the president and she answered correctly. The class had been working on these. She was about 21 months old, but was in a class with 2 1/2 year-olds. Her teacher told me you had to ask the correct question to get the correct answer. I was so proud of my baby!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> These are great stories. Ok, here is mine.
> 
> I have a beautiful blond-haired, blue-eyed 21 year-old daughter named Heidi (what else?). Anyway, she will be graduating from college on Sunday. She told me that is my Mother's Day gift.
> 
> ...


Wow, so smart. You should be very proud.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan, your comments were so cute to your daughter's responses.  Thanks everyone for sharing.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Can I revive this one even if it's not really about "proud" but just funny?
> 
> DD came home from kindergarten today with a piece of paper that the kids had been given to fill out for Mothers' Day. There are pre-printed sentences which she was supposed to complete. Insight into the mind of a six-year-old...
> 
> ...


Hey! I have one of these TOO!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hey! I have one of these TOO!


Post it!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Post it!


Ok, thing is, that was in first grade, she just finished third, I gotta go get her 1st grade box down... it'll be tomorrow.... I do remember she did it around my birthday, and she had to start all over, because she takes pride in her penmanship and she had to change my age before she gave it to me! Maybe if I read yours, I will remember some things.  Thinking.

Ok, I read yours, I remember crying, now... it was at Open House or something and I was all sappy in front of A LOT of people, so much so, that when I put it back on her desk other parents picked it up and read it! But, we are a real close-knit group, she had the same teacher, classroom and class for two years. I know one part was like "What do you like best about your Mom?" she said "She LOVES me no matter what" of course LOVE was really big with a heart for the "O".


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Can I revive this one even if it's not really about "proud" but just funny?
> 
> DD came home from kindergarten today with a piece of paper that the kids had been given to fill out for Mothers' Day. There are pre-printed sentences which she was supposed to complete. Insight into the mind of a six-year-old...
> 
> ...


This is so cute! I love seeing what a child thinks compared to what is real or the actual correct answer. The 7ft tall thing made me laugh!

I did one of these for my mom in 1st or 2nd grade and a few years back we were going through all the old boxes and we found it, it was still pretty funny. My mom kept tons of that type of stuff and now when we go back through it I am glad she did.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'm proud of my daughter Rika. I have two daughters and she is the oldest. Her high school graduation is tomorrow. (Oh today now.lol.)

She came to live in the US when she was sophomore. So...three years ago. The first few month at school was so hard for her. She was taking Biology, World History, ELD English, Algebra II/Trig, PE. She was getting 100 on most test in Alg II/Trig so that was okay. But she couldn't understand what teachers were saying at all. Biology teacher came from India and she had the accent that made more difficult for Rika to understand. It took her an hour to read a page of history textbook because she looked up all the word she didn't know, which was a lot, and try to pronounce every new words. She went to see her Biology teacher whenever she can to ask for the lecture notes since she didn't know what was going on in the class. She spend all day doing her homeworks where most kids will take only a couple hours to do them. Because the lectures were useless that she couldn't understand, she read the chapters before she had the classes. With all the hard work and her determination to do well, she got all A in her first semester. When her ELD English teacher recommended her to be in the regular English class from second semester, she was so worry that she might not be able to keep up with other students.

In the second semester, she got 100 on three Biology tests which the Biology teacher was very surprised and announced that in the front of the class. She said that no one got 100 on her tests before and it was by ELD student too. The teacher must wanted everyone to work harder like Rika. Rika got all A in the second semester too. She got a Award from school, which was nominated by the teachers, at the end of the year.

In her junior year, she took Pre-calculus Honors, Chemistry, US History, English, PE. She was getting 100 on most class except English but she got all A on both semesters. She also got 2 Awards from school which were from History teacher and Chemistry teacher.

In her senior year, she took Accelerated Psychology, Accelerated Calculus, Accelerated Physics, US Government, Economics, English. She got all A in all of them.

So she got all A's since she came to the US. She is my daughter but I was very surprised. I know she study very hard but to get all A's will be so hard. She got into University of California where she wanted to go. We were so happy. It was said that you need to have at least 4.0 GPA and some good SAT score to get into UCs. I didn't mention to her but I was worry she might not be able to get into UC. She wants to be a doctor so she has to work hard. Her next goal will be Medical School.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

My third child, Mike, has always struggled. Not only does he have a fairly severe learning disability (dysgraphia plus no visual memory for letters or numbers), but he's also a perfectionist. He is sandwiched in between two extreme geniuses. Everything comes easy for them. Mike has had to work so hard for everything.

7 months ago he joined the Air Force. He ended up getting his number one job choice, Fire Fighting.

A month ago, he graduated from Fire Academy, #1 in his class! He ended up with a final grade of 97%. You have no idea how hard he worked to get this, which makes it all the more special. His older brother could have done it with barely cracking a book, staying up til 3 in the morning, playing poker. Mike sacrificed many, many long hours.

Now he's stationed in Germany for at least the next 2 years. 









So, anyway, that's my proud mommy story!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Shizu, that's so great!  Congratulations to your daughter!  Having to work harder at first just to keep up certainly paid off for her.   

MrTsMom, it must be extra hard for your son if he knows that his brothers don't have to work at things nearly as much.  Good for him that he never lost the determination despite those two around!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wonderful stories everyone, you have every right to be proud!  My DD and DS are both grown, married and away from home, but they still make me proud all the time just by being terrific people.  When DS and DDL told us they are expecting our first grandchild (my Mother's Day thread), someone made the comment to my MIL that her age would show now that they were making her a Great-Grandmother.  DS responded "She's always been a "Great" Grammy, we're just making it official"!  Yep, he still makes me proud.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Post it!


Ok, Susan I did not find the "Mommy" one but I found her "Daddy" one.
*FUN FACTS ABOUT MY DAD*
His favorite food is Ketchup* If you can call that a food... he does pour himself a bowl to go along with most meats!* 
His favorite movie is Indiana Jones *I don't think he really liked it that much, but DID insist on watching the stunt show at Disney World just before she wrote this!* 
His Favorite TV show is Pinky and the Brain *Well, we did discuss once that THAT IS actually a real show, DD and I thought he made it up!* 
His favorite game is baseball *Not...so...much... however we did score really good seats to an Astros game thru his company. He does not like sports. His favorite game is "SWAP" a card game * 
His favorite thing about me is I love him. *TRUE, plus maybe she is the BEST "thing" that ever happened to him... never wanted children.*
His hair color Black*True*Eyess brown *true* wieght is 90 *HA!better add about 170* Height 6 feet TALL *6'3"... close* Dad and I like to watch birds in the backyard *when he is home...*  My favorite thing about my dad is He loves me


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

It continues... but my screen started jumping!

Daddy
Silly, kind, nice, funny
Sharing, loving, caring
Loves to tickle me
Father

*F*fixes things for me
c*A*Ares for me
*T*hinks of me all the time
s*H*ares chocolate cake with me, YUMMY!!!
h*E* is the best
he p*R*otects me.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome stories here!  You all have wonderful families!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats everyone!  

I just got 5 awards in the mail.  My son, neice, and nephews all made the honor roll.  Straight As for all of them.  My oldest nephew also got the Presidents award.  I'm so excited I'm throwing them an ice cream sundae party tonight to celebrate.  I got them each a special gift too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ok, Susan I did not find the "Mommy" one but I found her "Daddy" one.


Ketchup as a favorite food !  The world from a kid's perspective...


----------

